# IRSSI 0.8.4 had a backdoor

## Aonoa

It's on www.irssi.org apparently since mid-march a backdoor has been in their configure script..

----------

## JefP@@

I use x-chat .. no backdoors in there, I hope...  :Wink: 

----------

## Scandium

In fact, thats a big thing...I think it's "great" in some way to modify the configure script and then keep on people downloading the source building a binary from source which has a backdoor included...(of course I don't mean "great" as "great" in this case  :Smile:  )

But not they are signed with gpg keys AFAIK and that should not happen again...

I'll wait for the irssi GUI becoming a more advanced stage and then we have the perfect text client + GUI - if irssi GUI will not be that great I'll go with xchat 1.9/2.0 (as I do now, but prefer irssi a bit)

----------

